# Inkjet Sublimation (Black only) on Brushed Aluminum Metal



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Not a t-shirt question, but has anyone had any luck with sublimating black text printed on an Inkjet (with Artanium Inks) on brushed brass or aluminum coated metal?

It seems like the recommended process is to print with a laser, but I only have one small job to do and they don't want full color on white....

Thanks,

DaveW


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Sublimation inks are only for polyester, mugs are coated to accept the inks.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes it can be done. Check with Conde.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

skdave said:


> Yes it can be done. Check with Conde.


Thanks - have you done it? 

We already do a ton of full color on white and I have the metal on the way from Conde, I was just wondering how it will look.

Thanks again!

DaveW


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Aren't the travel mugs brushed aluminum? I have one on my site. PM and I'll send you the link to the photo.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have done a lot of the brushed silver aluminum for counter signs (register closed) and I am doing some brushed gold right now for hotel door signs. They are very easy to make and profitable. You end up with a very expensive looking item that takes very little setup, time, and dye. I have a sample of my register signs that I will post for you after I finish my lunch.

P.S. I get the sheetstock through Conde.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's a jpeg of the register signs I have done. They actually look aot better than the picture.


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Cjoe Design said:


> Here's a jpeg of the register signs I have done. They actually look aot better than the picture.


THat looks great. That was printed on an Inkjet?

I was worried about the opacity of the inkjet ink, but yours looks great!!!!!

DaveW


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, that was printed with a 1280 Epson Printer.

Here is another brushed aluminum item I am making right now using the 4880 Epson printer. I really like using the brushed aluminum. It conducts the heat really quickly and always seems to come out perfect.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

That looks really nice. I have only printed on aluminum with the white background. Did you do anything to make those colors stand out so nicely, or do they just print that well on the metal? (I have an Epson 4800). Thanks!


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Cynthia said:


> That looks really nice. I have only printed on aluminum with the white background. Did you do anything to make those colors stand out so nicely, or do they just print that well on the metal? (I have an Epson 4800). Thanks!



Poor quality photos, but you can see that sublimation prints nicely on aluminum and jewelry. The white on the big picture is reflection of the flash.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have done metal dog tags / military ID tags, aluminum license plates, and aluminum key chains and they came out great. I use my Epson c88+ for sublimation. I want to try the aluminum coffee mugs but it will have to wait because I do not have a mug press, I make my mugs with the cactus wraps.

Katrina


----------



## viennadog99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Im an engraver and sublimation is really a after thought at our shop.

We have been sublimating metal for years before you could even get a piece of white aluminum. I remember before sublimation was main stream they had a machine called a "expess" which is sublimation with toners. I believe I am right.

We do it now too except with inkjets. Our engraving sheet stock is 12x24 sheets... shiny brass, brushed brass, shiny alum and brushed alum. Just about every company I order sheet stock from it has always worked.

If you look at your art and it has alot of yellow for instance don't use brass because obviously it wont look that great.

And the same goes with greys dont use aluminum or silver color substrate.

We use arTainium inks in conjuction with a epson 4800.

From my experiance once again all the sheet stock that engravers use most of the time work. They have a laquer coat on them and I guess thats why it works.

We make so many name tags its not even funny.. but with in a few years they fade depending on what envonment they people are in. These usually are 1x3 cut from sheet stock with rounded corners.

I use JDS Industries - A full line supplier of component parts to the Awards, Personalization and Engraving Industries for all my stock.

Hope it was helpful, I do talk alot


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Its never too much talk when its good advise thats given.


----------

